# Permanent roadbed



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

Step one - clear route of vegetation, living and dead.











Step two - Tack down weed barrier. Used track to check position.











Step three - Spike edging in place.











Step four - fill edging with ballast. Leveling track will happen when I lay the track back in place.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think that is going to work great!

Greg


----------

